# Reasonably Priced tyres (Dublin)



## qwerty08 (5 Nov 2009)

Hey

Not originally from Dublin so never had much car dealings up here but I think my tyres are on their very last legs!

Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced tyre place in Dublin?

I need 4 x 195/80 15'

A mate suggested Hankook tyres were good, any opinions?


----------



## vandriver (5 Nov 2009)

I've always found the fast fit chain to be very reasonable


----------



## Dinging (5 Nov 2009)

why not try buying them online and have them delivered to you, see http://www.camskill.co.uk.  I bought 2 Hankook tyres in August of this year and saved €60 per tyre compared to what I was being charged in Dublin and that saving included fitting.

No connection at all with Camskill just a happy customer.

All the best, Dinging.


----------



## dj01 (16 Dec 2009)

Chepaest quote I got for tyres was from Atlas Tyres, stillorgan branch 
(no affiliation)

[broken link removed]


----------



## onq (16 Dec 2009)

qwerty08 said:


> Hey
> 
> Not originally from Dublin so never had much car dealings up here but I think my tyres are on their very last legs!
> Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced tyre place in Dublin?
> ...



Can I recommend:

[broken link removed]

AA Tyremaster
Greenhills Road
Walkinstown 
Dublin 12
  Main office No:   *01 456 5516.*
 Emergency breakdown number:  *086 2594669.*
 Sales Fax No: 01 456 5585
 EMail  : info@tyremaster.ie

The proprietor, Lar Murray, is a client of our office.
They do everything from giant earthmovers to Fiat Puntos.
I buy from him because the service is efficient and competitively priced.

ONQ.


----------



## PyritePete (16 Dec 2009)

if you are Northside of Dublin, I got tyres from Dave McCann in Rosemount Business Park just up from the Acquatic Centre. Supplied & fitted promptly. No connection


----------



## thombom (16 Dec 2009)

I recommend dave mc cann also very cheap and very good service.I also recommend thornton tyres in inchicore.


----------



## Frank (16 Dec 2009)

Be careful about cheap tyres.

There is a limited amount of rubber on the road. 
Don't skimp.

The tyres on my company van at the front at the moment are not great, they tecnd to spin very easy which makes getting off from side roads and roundabouts a pain. Annoyingly it defo isn't the power I have thats the problem.

I wouldn't mind but I always went for good tyres on my car.

Pirellis or BF goodridch good experience with both.


----------



## PyritePete (16 Dec 2009)

Frank said:


> Be careful about cheap tyres.
> 
> There is a limited amount of rubber on the road.
> Don't skimp.
> ...


 

I got Bridgestone tyres from Dave McCann  - 90 eur0 supplied & fitted. I know a few mechanics that also him, that is how I found out.


----------

